# Transporting fish.



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I am getting ready for the 2.5 hour drive tomorrow. And I just have a few questions about a few details. The fish being moved: 4 L260s, 1 L129, 1 pair of Apisto

1) My first thought is to bag them individually with medium sized bags with 1/3 filled with water and bag buddies added, but a friend brought up that I should just put them into a 5 gal bucket half full for the trip. Which do you think its better?

My so far pro vs con for the 2 is:

*Bags:* 
Pro: fish will not be hurt physically if there is any bump or what not, they will not be stressed by other fish
Cons: ammonia problem with the small amount of water, heat problem as well as the O2.

*Bucket:*
Pro: more water to fish ratio, so ammonia would not be as high. More water = slower drop in temp, more surface area for O2 exchange (plus gives me the opurtunity to aggitate the water surface).
Con: stress of fish, and bumps in the road. If a heat pack is needed, cant really put one into the bucket.

2) temp control: The temp for Toronto and London is at 20C, with Kitchener being only 19C. So I was wondering if I would need a heat pack for the trip.

3) well this is more related to the answer in the first problem, if I am bagging the fish, I might as well put them into a styrofoam box.

Just a little nervous....never transported fancy plecos before. :/

thanks for the help/comments


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

When I picked up plecos in London, I got them in a 4 litre ice cream container about a quarter full with water and I put it in a styro box with shredded paper around it. I had someone open the lid every half hour. They were fine and we even stopped for lunch.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, cool thanks.

oh, ps. do you know where carries styrofoam boxes.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If you go to BA's and ask for one they will usually give it to you.
Or just ask here someone might have an extra one.
Sorry I don't have an extra for you.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks man. boy its going to be a busy morning tomorrow.

Hope 1 day of fasting is good enough for the fish...forgot I had to fast them until this morning....


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have noticed that the styrofoam packing for frozen fish food is a good size for a bagged fish.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I would bag them, put them in a cooler with towel or newspaper around so they don't thrash around... More chance for bucket to spill or tumble...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm......I think Ill go the bagging way too.....7 3 inch fish in a bucket is a little too risky for me.

but from what I am getting....heat packs not needed for styrofoam packaging.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you need a styro box I have one !
I know your not far and We are up for a while still !(just pm or come get it!)
Good luck at school !


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

both ways are safe.. just imagine the fishes getting transport coast to coast... not to worry about bumps it only cost waves to them.. and better if there is an open air..

this is my opinion.. you dont have to follow it


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> If you need a styro box I have one !
> I know your not far and We are up for a while still !(just pm or come get it!)
> Good luck at school !


Hey

I actually have to go to sleep right now, need to get up at like 8 tmr morning...:/ Would it be possible for me to come tmr during the day?

thanks for the box, as well as the wishes 



mr_brixs said:


> both ways are safe.. just imagine the fishes getting transport coast to coast... not to worry about bumps it only cost waves to them.. and better if there is an open air..
> 
> this is my opinion.. you dont have to follow it


ya, I think im going to sleep on it and see what my dreams tell me...lol though I just watched a couple of vids of botfly larvae removal...so I might dream about that...

*if you are wondering why on earth I watched that...here is how I got there from youtube*

Mantis shrimp>>>mantis shrimp vs blue spotted octo>>>kids with blue spotted octo>>>>warm extracted from human face>>>>botfly removal...

all I can say is blah...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wish I saw this sooner. I have a large styrofoam box you could have used. Plus thick good sized bags. Honestly, all you have to do is bag them, throw in a tab of bag buddies for safe measure, put them in a box and you're good to go. That's what I would do. Anyways, you're probably on your way back right now so good luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks gucci. I am in the middle of tearing down the tank....boy I hate catching RCS.....:/

Im not moving until this afternoon, but Blossom is giving me her box and ill just get some bags from BAs or something. thanks , I really appreciate it.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wouldn't have been able to give them to you now because I'm at work  .
BUT, I would have if it was anyday after work before today. lol...maybe next time.

If anyone else needs it, you're more than welcome to take it! Or it ends up on the curb.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the thought



gucci17 said:


> If anyone else needs it, you're more than welcome to take it! Or it ends up on the curb.


might as well keep it, you never know when you would need to transport fish.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hitch said:


> , I think im going to sleep on it and see what my dreams tell me...lol though I just watched a couple of vids of botfly larvae removal...so I might dream about that...*if you are wondering why on earth I watched that...here is how I got there from youtube *Mantis shrimp>>>mantis shrimp vs blue spotted octo>>>kids with blue spotted octo>>>>warm extracted from human face>>>>botfly removal...
> 
> all I can say is blah...


lol yeah its a great time watching bot flies be removed, especially when they do it nice and slow and it makes a popping sound lol. Never going to a place where bot flies are found.. haha...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Was nice to see you again!
Such a pleasant young man!
sorry I kept you so long and thanks for the help !
Have a safe drive and lots of fun! at school!


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Enjoy school. Best regards. 
Gino


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> lol yeah its a great time watching bot flies be removed, especially when they do it nice and slow and it makes a popping sound lol. Never going to a place where bot flies are found.. haha...


lol, no kidding. the last thing I would want is a huge larvae living in my face....



blossom112 said:


> Was nice to see you again!
> Such a pleasant young man!
> sorry I kept you so long and thanks for the help !
> Have a safe drive and lots of fun! at school!


thanks for YOUR help , and thanks for the wishes.



rush2112 said:


> Enjoy school. Best regards.
> Gino


Thanks for the kinda words


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck Hitch!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks everyone for the kind words as well as advice. 

I ended up going with the bag individually, just got into my place and everyone is doing well. Stressed, but doing well. 

thanks again 

though I am in London now, but since I have the car, I will be back often XD, but if you need me to bring you back anything from London, let me know.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

glad to hear everything went smoothly! Have fun at school!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you


----------

